# gravesend



## jacobite_2 (May 20, 2010)

(Whaaa) am lookin for a stephen foote...fray liverpool....an everton fan...no many them from scouse land....we was at gravesend 1968...and a pete page.......from pendennis castle..he married a lassie from glasgow...name of ayre..i would love to find these guys..pete page father was a (gurkah)? sorry


----------

